# betta playing fetch



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hey i got these pelets that sink in the water in a plastic bad from some where for bettas and my betta is looking at me and then i put it in the tank somewhere and he goes and fethces it and bring it back then eats it is that so cute


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

My female Aqua will stare at her food then as it falls she'll grab it and hold it in her mouth swimming around and eventually eat it. Yeah, it's cute.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

My Flair doesn't give the food a chance to move or fall. He attacks it as soon as it hits the water. You'd think he didn't get fed or something lol.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Awww that sounds totally cute! 

D: My betta will only eat food at the surface. If it sinks, it's good as gone.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

dr2b said:


> My Flair doesn't give the food a chance to move or fall. He attacks it as soon as it hits the water. You'd think he didn't get fed or something lol.


LOL Merlin and Fishy do that. Unless they don't see it. But 99% of the time they do. As soon as I put it in it's gone. lol


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

same, my food is too big for my female, so she loses it, then gets it, then loses it, but eventually she eats it.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea my fishies dont waste any time consuming their food, it doesnt even have the chance to sink


----------



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

mine will sometimes push it up to the top if it has sunk and they will chase it as it falls down to eat it


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine are the same way, the moment any food touches the water, it's gone. If the food sinks down at all, Berry will go after it! She likes to svavenge on the ground. She picks up any food she finds in the gravel.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Zeus has quickly learned what the food canisters look like. If it is pellets he stays half way down in the tank until it hits the water then charges the surface gulping them down, then floats down and waits for the 2nd one.

If it is blood worms or daphnia he stays at the surface trying to eat it before it even hits the water.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

My Bodaciea will try to leap out of her tank ANY time there's food visable. I'm trying to train her not to jump, but I may wind up having to train her to do tricks or something. Maybe I can train her to play fetch....


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*bettawesomness*



dr2b said:


> My Flair doesn't give the food a chance to move or fall. He attacks it as soon as it hits the water. You'd think he didn't get fed or something lol.


same thing here, once I got tweezers (a clean one, dont worry) and I put some food between the gap, open the lid of my tank (turtle tank, I used to have turtles ) and give it to my betta, (King Dedede, named from the kirby seires :lol:, my sis thought of the name) he would attack it until it fell and then floated on the surface, I think he likes that, since he loves food :-D:lol:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Both my fishys jump for the food..from my finger..forget even hittin the water..sometimez tho I dodrop in the water..and they still jump up lookin for it on my finger..and it starts floatin away so I point it out to either one of them..and then they chase it!!..lol..they are both so funny to watchI love em both!!


----------

